# Itchy Dog on Limited Ingredient Diet...what to feed?



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

A little history: I started my ridgeback on raw when he was a puppy and fed it for a couple months until he had some issues with not chewing the bones enough and he had troubles passing them, so from 4 months old to 6 months old he was fed innova large breed puppy and never had great quality stools on it. At 6 months old when his adult teeth were in I put him back on raw and he never had regular stools on it (either really hard and dry or really watery) and very bad gas. I had been feeding my female 3 yo Ridgeback raw for 2 years so I knew everything involved with how to properly do it. He just never handled raw very well. So I decided to switch back to kibble for good when he was about 9 months old. I put him on taste of the wild-salmon and he did great but about 2 weeks in he broke out in horrible hives that would not let up. My vet (who is also my boss) told me to first try switching foods, as there had been no environmental changes or anything else that could have caused hives. I put him on Natural Balance Duck and Potato, and a few days later the hives let up. Whether it was the TOTW that caused them or not, I don't know, but I doubt it. As soon as he started on Natural balance he started itching his neck like crazy. He is waking up at night to itch it and he is tearing up his neck with all the itching. So I talked to my vet again and she said to try him back on Taste of the wild again since he wasn't itchy on it first, and risk the chance of him getting hives again. So i switched him back to TOTW, and 3 weeks in and no hives, but still itchy, and it may be getting worse. I am concerned because both those diets are already limited ingredients so I don't know what else to try. I guess the next step would be Hill's Z/D, which I am not too thrilled about. If i didnt work for a non-raw supporting vet, I would probably try raw again, but to maintain a good relationship with my boss and keep my job I feel that it is better to not feed raw especially since he had problems with it before. 

Are there any suggestions on what to try feeding him? I am so worried that he is going to start losing his coat or something? And he seems pretty miserable. His ears have been fine. He is just barely starting to bite at his paws. Could it have to do with winter and not food at all? He is getting 3000mg of fish oil a day and has been for the past month. Doesn't seem to help. He is 14 months old now and weighs 90 lbs. 

Thanks! 
Amy


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I would NEVER put my dog on any "prescription" vet food....they are all crap to the third degree.

And Im sorry, Ive got to ask...what does your boss have to do with him being on raw or not? I would HIGHLY suggest starting a thread in the raw section, asking for any troubleshooting advice, explaining EXACTLY what you did when trying to feed him raw and what happened!

It sounds to me like your dog is in NEED of raw, and DEFINITELY not this krapple.

Hill's Z/D:

Starch, Hydrolyzed Chicken Liver, Soybean Oil (preserved with BHA, propyl gallate and citric acid), Hydrolyzed Chicken, Powdered Cellulose, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Glyceryl Monostearate, Potassium Chloride, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), DL-Methionine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols & Citric Acid, Taurine, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.

^^^^^
NOT the food for a carnivore.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree with Abi, i think if you got advice from the experts in the raw food area, finding out maybe what went wrong the first time, your dog is an ideal candidate for raw food. Even if you've done it successfully with another dog. It's not your boss's business what you feed your dog.

My Dobie sounds very similar to your dog - he wasn't as itchy, but he licked hot spots in his legs constantly and his ears were infected 100 percent of the time. he was on permanent medication. 

It just sounds like you've got food allergies.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

UGH this reply just reminded me why I haven't posted on this forum in years. I already said I AM NOT GOING TO FEED RAW. So if anyone else on here has some suggestions let me know. I was trained IN PERSON by the moderators of this forum on how to feed raw. I know what I was doing. It wasn't working for him. He was having watery diarrhea every 2 hours. For days. How is that healthy? 90% of dogs are fed kibble and they CAN thrive on it. All the show ridgebacks that I know are fed kibble and they look stunning and are healthy. and his itching might not even be food related. So thank you for your very helpful reply. NOT. Ugh.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

xellil said:


> i think if you got advice from the experts in the raw food area, finding out maybe what went wrong the first time, your dog is an ideal candidate for raw food. Even if you've done it successfully with another dog. It's not your boss's business what you feed your dog.


It is my boss's business when she has to pull bone fragments from his rectum and when she has to treat him for dehydration and watery diarrhea. Of course she needs to know what he has been eating, and of course she will say that obviously that diet isn't working for him. Its like working for Microsoft and you try to sell Apple products. Yes I could change my job but I love everything else about it, I get paid great and i LOVE my boss. I agree that raw diets can work great. but for my dog right now I am choosing to not feed raw and I believe there is a food out there that will work for him. And like I said before, I was trained first hand by "experts" and consulted them when he was having these issues.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

How about california natural or natures variety LID?


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

I will look into those. Thank you.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah, not everyone wants to or can do raw. 

Have you thought about home cooking? Its a lot of work (why I don't do it, ha!) and may not be the perfect diet as I am not very educated on it, but it may be what your ridgeback needs. He is not tolerating kibble very well and if its TRULY a food allergy, you have to figure out what it is he is allergic to exactly. 

Or try another limited ingredient food other than natural balance (but be sure to carefully read the ingredient list as I have seen some food market their food as limited but then have all kinds of junk in it). 

Good luck. And don't be so offended by raw supporters. They just have seen a lot of dogs with his problems turn around on raw and want to help you.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I would feed just about anything before Science Diet. Good luck in finding something.

I'm sorry you were offended. But you know as well as anyone that processed foods, if your dog is allergic, will be probably lots of trial and error to find something that works. you should first look for something with very few ingredients, so you have some idea what he is reacting to when he is itching.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks. I think I will try some other diets before Z/D. I am not offended by people who support raw because yes I believe it in it. I am offended by how people try to make me feel guilty and dumb for not feeding it. I don't feel guilty whatsoever about not feeding it. It was horrible seeing the things my puppy went through on raw.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sorry Zeke isn't doing well Amy. I know you've had a rough time with him and his diet. And I know you've done things "by the books" when it comes to raw. AND you also know how I, and most of us here feel about Hill's products. Not to mention I know what its like to work with your boss and how tense it can be with the topic of raw (I sure as hell don't miss it one bit!)

One thing that I've been learning over the past year is that not all dogs do well on a solid, typical PMR diet. That the typical PMR diet needs to be adjusted quite a bit for the needs of some dogs and I think that Zeke is one of these dogs who needs stuff to be different. While most dogs do well on the standard PMR diet, not all do. I know I went over some of the things I suggested you change in his overall rotation of food a few months back. I'm not sure if you tried them or not....? 

Have you looked into Nature's Variety kibble, rabbit or chicken formula? That is the kibble we use at our clinic in replacement of Z/D with similar results in the patient, but with overall better nutrition since NV is a MUCH higher quality food made with real food.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Jem said:


> Thanks. I think I will try some other diets before Z/D. I am not offended by people who support raw because yes I believe it in it. I am offended by how people try to make me feel guilty and dumb for not feeding it. I don't feel guilty whatsoever about not feeding it. It was horrible seeing the things my puppy went through on raw.


i think allergies are just so much more prevalent with dry food - lots harder to control. No one is trying to make you feel guilty. 

My dog licked hot spots constantly that I thought was a mental issue - turned out to be the food. Ear infections, etc. I tried so many foods I can't even remember them all. It was impossible to pin down a cause of what was causing the allergies, at least for me. i know 110% chicken did it but it wasn't just chicken.

I will give myself credit for never feeding them Science det, even though i was guilted into buying it once (i think vets are great for guilting people into doing stuff). It had so much corn i just fed it to the squirrels.

I do think there are foods out there with few ingredients and I think home cooking might be a great idea also. I was going to do that and ended up not because I'm just too lazy and it's hard work to cook for a dog, I think.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah Natalie! Good to hear from you! And glad you are understanding. It's also awesome to hear that your vet uses natures variety instead of Z/D! I think I will try it! I do remember talking about some things I could try and some
I did and some werent feasible (like feeding less from harvest and more free range and game meats). Thanks for the reply


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I also think the Nature's Variety Instinct Rabbit might be a good possibility to try; but offer another suggestion:

California Natural Puppy Lamb Meal and Rice: Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural

It is an extremely simple formula with 3 basic ingredients of lamb meal, brown rice and sunflower oil. Many dogs do well on this that don't do well with more complicated formulas. I suggest the puppy version (fine for any age) simply because it has more protein than the adult formulas.

Feeding a food like the CN Puppy Lamb Meal may help identify if food is really the issue. Taste of the Wild formulas are quite complicated. One question: have you given any probiotics to your dog?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh man, I'm sorry that your puppy didn't do so well on raw, that's a bummer. I'm even more sorry that you felt Negative about this forum. :-( 
That said, while I think some variation of PMR is best, it's not doable in every situation, and not everyone is willing or able to do it. I am not a vet, nor do I have the patience to work with one, but I do work closely with people and thir dogs and often times help troubleshoot and consult them on diet. I will say that California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato has a fantastic track record with our customers, and has had excellent feedback. I always recommend this food when raw or home cooking is not an option because of the great results I've seen in so many dogs whom previously had awful digestive issues.
I think when you have a dog that is experiencing these ongoing issues, it can be dangerous to get TOO hung up on protein because what they need is something simple. 
I hope you find a solution to get your pup lasting relief, and I hope you continue to let us know how he's doing!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I can not offer a food suggestion for you, but have you ever had a full out allergy test done? I have no idea how they do them for dogs but I know in humans they can do them and tell exactly what a person is allergic to. I would think it could be pricey, but seeing you work were you do and you are friends with your boss maybe you could get the test done and get a discount? This way you will know exactly what your dog needs to stay clear of making it much easier for you searching for a food. Good luck and I sure hope your pup feels better soon.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

I haveWeimaraners and they are known for itchy skin and food sensitivities. After I got them all's I was able to feed them was Purina, it seemed to not bother them. Not wanting to feed that I spent over a year searching for a great quality food. I tried Halo, Blue, Wellness. They scratched so bad they had bare spots and the hives got so bad, visitors to my house were like "what's wrong with them?" I joined this forum to get advice and after hearing great things, I tried Orijen, then they started losing their hair! I was so frustrated, then someone suggested Acana Grasslands. I was skeptical because it is a sister brand to Orijen but has less protein. I grabbed it one day before figuring I would have to use Purina forever, and Wow! It agreed with them right away. They loved it and every day the scratching became less. Now just over a month into it, the scratching has stopped and the hives and welts are healed. Their fur is soft and they look great. I would suggest you could try it, hopefully it would work as well as it did for us.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

PDXdogmom said:


> One question: have you given any probiotics to your dog?


Yes, I did give him a 10 day regimen when he was having the diarrhea. I haven't been giving them regularly though. I know I can and should... But his stools are fine now, its just the itching.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Love my lab said:


> I can not offer a food suggestion for you, but have you ever had a full out allergy test done? I have no idea how they do them for dogs but I know in humans they can do them and tell exactly what a person is allergic to. I would think it could be pricey, but seeing you work were you do and you are friends with your boss maybe you could get the test done and get a discount? This way you will know exactly what your dog needs to stay clear of making it much easier for you searching for a food. Good luck and I sure hope your pup feels better soon.


Yes I thought of that and even suggested it to my boss. She was hesitant because with dogs, food allergy testing can be across the board. Somethings aren't definitive. If it is an environmental allergy then yes that can be very precise in figuring out what the allergen is. But food its different I guess. She didn't recommend it at this point. Thanks for the thought!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been told the same thing by vets - that food allergy testing is not all that precise with dogs.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Jem said:


> UGH this reply just reminded me why I haven't posted on this forum in years. I already said I AM NOT GOING TO FEED RAW. So if anyone else on here has some suggestions let me know. I was trained IN PERSON by the moderators of this forum on how to feed raw. I know what I was doing. It wasn't working for him. He was having watery diarrhea every 2 hours. For days. How is that healthy? 90% of dogs are fed kibble and they CAN thrive on it. All the show ridgebacks that I know are fed kibble and they look stunning and are healthy. and his itching might not even be food related. So thank you for your very helpful reply. NOT. Ugh.


Chill out. I asked some questions and gave my opinions to the question you asked, you don't need to get all bent out of shape over them.

I agree with the allergy testing, and maybe thinking about taking to a specialist who is willing to run what ever tests need be on him to see what is wrong! I wouldnt be taking no for an answer from someone who was working for me on my dog's health issues.

From there you can go to home-cooked, try and see if there is a dehydrated/freeze-dried/etc "raw" that might work for him, or maybe a canned/kibble food.


----------



## pgiven (Nov 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Chill out. I asked some questions and gave my opinions to the question you asked, you don't need to get all bent out of shape over them.
> 
> I agree with the allergy testing, and maybe thinking about taking to a specialist who is willing to run what ever tests need be on him to see what is wrong! I wouldnt be taking no for an answer from someone who was working for me on my dog's health issues.
> 
> From there you can go to home-cooked, try and see if there is a dehydrated/freeze-dried/etc "raw" that might work for him, or maybe a canned/kibble food.


You understand this is the Dry and Canned Dog Food forum, not the raw forum, right?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes I'm sure she does, it's just hard to recommend a kibble to a sensitive dog because most have quite a few ingredients.

I'd do homecooking also, or would a pre-made raw be too pricy for a 90lb dog? I know they cost a lot here in Canada but then you wouldn't have to worry about the bones. Just a thought. 

Acana has some limited ingredient diets (grain inclusive) now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

pgiven said:


> You understand this is the Dry and Canned Dog Food forum, not the raw forum, right?


It's freaky to think someone might turn to Science Diet in desperation. There are alot of other things to try - as you can see, dogs with allergies are incredibly difficult sometimes. And often, it is the food that causes it. 

i think I might also do allergy testing - it might not work, but it might. being a human being with allergic issues that often cause me constant itching over major pieces of my body, I empathize. It makes one totally miserable, and hard to think about anything else.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

PDXdogmom said:


> I've been told the same thing by vets - that food allergy testing is not all that precise with dogs.


My vet reccomended trial and error. Feeding her things in whole form that i thought she might be allergic to. It worked, but i hated seeing the pain from seizures, hives and pancreintitus that she had from doing this. In the end I found out that she was allergic to corn, most every grain, soy and peanuts. 

I hope you find something that works for your pup!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I wouldnt be taking no for an answer from someone who was working for me on my dog's health issues.


Just a suggestion, but I was curious, have you ever thought about takeing your dog to a vet that you don't work for? I'm not saying to stop takeing your dog to your vet you work for by any means. I was just wondering because I know with people, you dont go to the Dr. that is a relative, or you work for. There is too much of a bond, and things can be missed or over looked. I know people that work for vets as techs, but take their dogs to a different vet because they are bonded with their vet they work with, because of this they are affraid to argue with them over things that you would with someone you don't know on a daily basis. As where if it were a vet I didn't work with, I wouldnt have to worry about what s/he thought about what I was feeding and telling me yes or no because they didnt believe in it and telling me what to do, simply because they don't agree. I think its harder to take on the "The vet works for me" when also, you work for the vet. It could get confrentational.

Again, I dont direct this at you, nor am I saying to change vets, just something to think about. IMO I don't think I would take my dog to a vet that I worked for. I wouldn't feel right standing up against their opinion.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Just a suggestion, but I was curious, have you ever thought about takeing your dog to a vet that you don't work for? I'm not saying to stop takeing your dog to your vet you work for by any means. I was just wondering because I know with people, you dont go to the Dr. that is a relative, or you work for. There is too much of a bond, and things can be missed or over looked. I know people that work for vets as techs, but take their dogs to a different vet because they are bonded with their vet they work with, because of this they are affraid to argue with them over things that you would with someone you don't know on a daily basis. As where if it were a vet I didn't work with, I wouldnt have to worry about what s/he thought about what I was feeding and telling me yes or no because they didnt believe in it and telling me what to do, simply because they don't agree. I think its harder to take on the "The vet works for me" when also, you work for the vet. It could get confrentational.
> 
> Again, I dont direct this at you, nor am I saying to change vets, just something to think about. IMO I don't think I would take my dog to a vet that I worked for. I wouldn't feel right standing up against their opinion.


Excellent point. Especially if the vet feels like he can dictate to you things he shouldn't be dictating.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> I've been told the same thing by vets - that food allergy testing is not all that precise with dogs.


My vet specializes in allergies and told me the same thing. She will not administer food-allergy tests. She also only does the skin test for environmental allergies.

The majority of allergies in dogs are environmental. If allergies are food-based, it can take up to 12 weeks of eating a new food to see results. So keep in mind that it can be time-consuming and frustrating to narrow it down. Luckily I found out quickly that my dog's allergies are environmental, because once winter hit, he stopped itching. 

California Natural is a great dry food with few ingredients and awesome for sensitive dogs. I've fed it in the past and recommend it. Nature's Variety also has a new LID line out.

I just want to second (or third?) the notion that the relentless raw preaching is really tiresome here, and makes me visit far less than I used to. It's almost like a crazed religious fervor.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I never had a dog have firm stool on Innova and never had one dog that could eat Natural Balance w/o issues either! 

TOTW also caused loose stool in many of my dogs as well as weight loss. 

So foods I've found that work on my sensitive/allergy dogs!

Nature's Variety Rabbit or Salmon

Evo Herring (no potato, no grain)

Earthborn Holistic Great Plains

California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato

California Natural also has some new grain free version w/ limited ingredients that look good, but I haven't tried them. Even one with Kangaroo. On the expensive side, but worth it, if your dog can eat it and do well on it!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

pgiven said:


> You understand this is the Dry and Canned Dog Food forum, not the raw forum, right?



what a concept lol...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Everyone else covered the kibbles I would suggest: California Natural, Nature's Variety Instinct (esp their LID's are pretty decent, still higher up in protein), Earthborn's GPF has worked amazing for my dogs in the past and their "Ocean Fusion" is pretty limited in ingredients. You could also try Natural Balance's other LID formulas in a protein you haven't tried yet, so maybe their venison or bison. They also have a LID Duck & Lentil formula coming out.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I believe it was more because she posted in kibble/canned and stated she was NOT going to feed raw and had done it before, and it was still brought up. 

*shrug*


----------



## Jenny (Dec 7, 2010)

Jem, have you tried limited raw diet, without bones?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Jem said:


> A little history: I started my ridgeback on raw when he was a puppy and fed it for a couple months until he had some issues with not chewing the bones enough and he had troubles passing them, so from 4 months old to 6 months old he was fed innova large breed puppy and never had great quality stools on it. At 6 months old when his adult teeth were in I put him back on raw and he never had regular stools on it (either really hard and dry or really watery) and very bad gas. I had been feeding my female 3 yo Ridgeback raw for 2 years so I knew everything involved with how to properly do it. He just never handled raw very well. So I decided to switch back to kibble for good when he was about 9 months old. I put him on taste of the wild-salmon and he did great but about 2 weeks in he broke out in horrible hives that would not let up. My vet (who is also my boss) told me to first try switching foods, as there had been no environmental changes or anything else that could have caused hives. I put him on Natural Balance Duck and Potato, and a few days later the hives let up. Whether it was the TOTW that caused them or not, I don't know, but I doubt it. As soon as he started on Natural balance he started itching his neck like crazy. He is waking up at night to itch it and he is tearing up his neck with all the itching. So I talked to my vet again and she said to try him back on Taste of the wild again since he wasn't itchy on it first, and risk the chance of him getting hives again. So i switched him back to TOTW, and 3 weeks in and no hives, but still itchy, and it may be getting worse. I am concerned because both those diets are already limited ingredients so I don't know what else to try. I guess the next step would be Hill's Z/D, which I am not too thrilled about. If i didnt work for a non-raw supporting vet, I would probably try raw again, but to maintain a good relationship with my boss and keep my job I feel that it is better to not feed raw especially since he had problems with it before.
> 
> Are there any suggestions on what to try feeding him? I am so worried that he is going to start losing his coat or something? And he seems pretty miserable. His ears have been fine. He is just barely starting to bite at his paws. Could it have to do with winter and not food at all? He is getting 3000mg of fish oil a day and has been for the past month. Doesn't seem to help. He is 14 months old now and weighs 90 lbs.
> 
> ...


Amy, I don't know how thoroughly you've examined the foods that he is reacting to in order to find a common denominator: you may have to look further than just the proteins or main ingredients to something way down on the list. 

Also, I understand that you do not think it could be environmental, but it could be just the smallest change like using different laundry soap or pollen in the air that doesn't happen any other time of the year.

In the meantime, has the vet suggested or been giving your dog antihistamines? At the very minimum this would ease his symptoms so that he would not be tearing himself up scratching in response to the itching.

You mentioned Innova Large Breed Puppy (which I don't think a ridgeback is, btw) but have you considered any of the other Innova products like EVO? Our German Shorthaired Pointers do quite well on it.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I dealt with an array of allergies with my dog...environmental and food related. I tried every limited ingredient food that did not contain any of his allergens with not such good results. California Natural was by far the worst...personally would never recommend. My dog looked horrid on that food even started to look sickly...his coat was awful. I fed homemade and premade raw before starting PMR...would def go back to homemade for some reason I could not continue raw. I find it interesting that certain vets do not recommend allergy testing...just like us humans would get a second and possibly a third opinion especially if the vet has not been able to help/ease the condition. Most vets are not administering the extensive allergy testing of today...look at...Dermatology - Allergy Focus :: North Carolina State University College of Veterinary Medicine. We were fortunate my vet does and had these test conducted on Yogi...from that point forward we had the knowledge to the causes of his outbreaks. It was spot on...give that dog pork and he will have a full blown allergy attack...same with corn, potato, kelp, venison, etc. So, if someone wants to take the long painful time of an elimination diet...god bless you...there is a lot easier painless way.

I can say we have been allergy free since starting raw....we do have environmental allergies to deal with come spring.

Good luck at finding a kibble...we never did.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I think people need to not get so offended over food recommendations. Is raw not allowed at all in the dry/canned section? People are only trying to offer suggestions to help this poor dog. Most people have fed kibble in the past and have had similar issues.. which is why they switched to raw. It's not some "fanatical religion", we just want the best for people's animals. We have nothing to gain financially from helping people out... and there are people who don't post, but might have the same thing going on, and I don't see the problem with more than just kibble being recommended regardless of what forum subdivision it is. Everyone else offered other suggestions, also.

Premade raw, home-ground raw, homecooked, canned and other LID kibbles are all options..


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Jenny said:


> Jem, have you tried limited raw diet, without bones?


Wouldn't that cause canon butt galore?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I am using the new Acana food Duck & Pear (which I guess is an LID - it's part of their 'Singles' line) and we're on our first bag still but loving it. I wasn't sure if having 5-6 different types of meat/protein in a food is always the best. Wanted something a bit more simple, but still not grain-heavy, and lacking in protein and fat, and Acana seems to fit the bill! Loving it thus far. Planning to try the Lamb & Apple and possibly Chicken and Potato next. Always been very happy with Acana in general though - fed their grain-frees in the past with good results.



> Acana DUCK & BARTLETT PEAR formula is bursting with free-run duck - raised on natural grains and well water in Aurora, Ontario - and sun-ripened Bartlett pears from British Columbia's picturesque Okanagan Valley, all delivered FRESH and PRESERVATIVE FREE so they’re loaded with flavor and goodness.
> 
> This unique 'Limited Ingredient Formula' features 50% duck as a SINGLE SOURCE of richly nourishing animal protein and LOW GLYCEMIC Alberta oats as a SINGLE SOURCE of grain. Completely free of chicken, eggs, dairy, wheat or corn, this exceptional food is a perfect solution for diet-sensitive dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenny (Dec 7, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Wouldn't that cause canon butt galore?


I didn't understand your question. But I know dogs, who cannot eat any dry food, grains, potato, bones... They eat just raw meat, a little organs, a little green veggies for fiber, calcium / vitamin supplement and oils (some cannot tolerate fish oil). It can be difficult, if dog has both food and environmental allergies. You have to be patience and feed your dog just one meat at first, and see if it suits or not. Then next meat etc. (you cannot test food allergies reliably, except eating your dog and see what happens.) It can be a long way to go, but it's worth it. Those dogs I know, are thriving on this diet. No itching anymore. No medication, but some have desensitization (storage/dust mite allergy). Lucky them and owners too!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I too wonder what your vet being your boss has to do with what you feed your dog. I understand that you work for him but I don't really think what you feed is any of his business. I agree that I would change vets. My uncle is a dentist yet I don't go to him because one day, should something need to be done, he might suggest something I don't agree with and either I get bullied into doing it or negative feelings begin because I wouldn't do it. Either way, the relationship would be sullied. I don't know if you consider your vet/boss a friend or not but I would not want even just a friendship of mine ruined over something like this.

If I were in your position I would go back to raw but modify it a bit. Sara, who owns Duncan, the black russian terrier, loves PMR and feeds it to her GSP but feeds Duncan a modified BARF diet due to a medical condition. There are dogs out there who just can't do a full PMR diet. It happens. No big deal (Well, in the grand scheme of things, anyway. When you have a miserable pup at home it IS a big deal! Hahaha). 

Another thing I would suggest would be, as other said, home cooking. I don't suggest these things because of some "I hate kibble" campaign that I am on. I say them because with diets like raw and home cooking, WE are directly in control of what our dogs are eating whereas in kibble, there are all sorts of things in it that we don't necessarily want but have to accept. 

Another reason I wouldn't feed kibble to an allergy-ridden dog is because the kibble companies don't have to inform you if they tweak their ingredients. If you do find a kibble Zeke does well on and they tweak the ingredients and they trigger his allergies you are back at square one in your food search. I like the idea of raw or home cooked for an allergy dog simply because you have so much more control over what he is eating.

Ultimately, you will take what you want from this thread but I hope you can at least read our suggestions and keep an open mind. I won't pretend to know a ton about the high quality kibbles because my boys went straight from Pedigree to PMR. I can only suggest, as other have already done, the limited ingredient foods so you have less to work with if he keeps itching. I know how hard the itchiness can be to deal with since my pup proved to be allergic to the chicken from one of our suppliers (but not others) and I understand just wanting to get rid of it. We were lucky enough to figure it out as quickly as we did. 

Please don't take offense to what the raw feeders here say. We are a passionate bunch and we can sometimes be TOO passionate. We can't help it. Some also have more bold, blunt personalities than others. We're human. 

All in all, whether we feed raw or kibble, we all want you to be able to find something to feed your boy that isn't going to make his life miserable. Being itchy sucks (I'm allergic to mosquito bites -as in, I look like I was bitten by a snake, not a bug!- and latex)! Good luck!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Caty M said:


> I think people need to not get so offended over food recommendations. Is raw not allowed at all in the dry/canned section? People are only trying to offer suggestions to help this poor dog. Most people have fed kibble in the past and have had similar issues.. which is why they switched to raw. It's not some "fanatical religion", we just want the best for people's animals. We have nothing to gain financially from helping people out... and there are people who don't post, but might have the same thing going on, and I don't see the problem with more than just kibble being recommended regardless of what forum subdivision it is. Everyone else offered other suggestions, also.
> 
> Premade raw, home-ground raw, homecooked, canned and other LID kibbles are all options..


No, raw is NOT allowed in the dry/canned section. No one from here would presume to post suggestions about non-raw diets in the raw forum, yet the same respect is not shown here. 

The OP specifically indicated that she had tried raw before and did not want to go back, nor did she want raw suggestions. So why is she being inundated with suggestions that she try raw? 

Please have a little consideration for people who do not choose to feed raw; stop denigrating and being so condescending to those who choose to feed their dogs differently than you do. 

Sorry for sounding so curt, but I'm getting frustrated with all the raw proselytizing.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't feel I am being condescending towards any of you... that's certainly not my intention. I'm just saying that there are many people that are just surfing the internet that will come across this.. so why not give more than one option. I did. I gave pre made (commercial) food, homemade, canned, other LID kibbles. I gave a suggestion of a kibble. I don't feel nor will I ever feel that a kibble feeder is a better dog owner than I am simply because of what they choose to feed. 

I hope the best for your dog Zeke, I won't be posting here any more. The fighting has gotten ridiculous. I was only ever trying to help.


----------



## pgiven (Nov 4, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> No, raw is NOT allowed in the dry/canned section. No one from here would presume to post suggestions about non-raw diets in the raw forum, yet the same respect is not shown here.
> 
> The OP specifically indicated that she had tried raw before and did not want to go back, nor did she want raw suggestions. So why is she being inundated with suggestions that she try raw?
> 
> ...


Indeed. For all the exhorting raw folks do over here and how much they talk about the health benefits, I believe they would get a little upset if we were to stumble over to the raw forum and talk about the ease, consistency, and affordability of kibble.

My dogs are fairly low maintenance, one has a chicken allergy but that's it. They've done well on raw, high end grain free, and high protein grain inclusive foods over the years. I understand that kibble isn't for everyone but neither is raw. Keep it contained to the raw forum, and we know where to find you. If you want to chat about kibble or canned food, this sounds like a great place for it!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> No, raw is NOT allowed in the dry/canned section. No one from here would presume to post suggestions about non-raw diets in the raw forum, yet the same respect is not shown here.
> 
> *The OP specifically indicated that she had tried raw before and did not want to go back*, nor did she want raw suggestions. So why is she being inundated with suggestions that she try raw?
> 
> ...


The sentence I bolded and underlined is the key to the problem in this thread - the fact that the OP in her opening post states she is not considering raw . .. been there, done that.

I think somewhat less offense might have been taken by some posters if the OP was unaware of raw and a raw feeder posted how her dog with allergies improved so much when switched to raw. There's a fine line between passion for a chosen path and a zeal for converting.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

magicre said:


> i, for one, had forgotten that jem was resistant to raw from a previous experience, which is fine.


I wasn't resistant to raw. I was completely for raw and my other dog was on it for 2 years. Read my old posts. They were all in the raw forum. I was never against it. I have now decided (NOT MY VET's DECISION, MY DECISION) to not feed raw at the moment for various reasons. Hence the post in the kibble section.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## PatricksDanes2 (Feb 1, 2012)

I’d recommend giving Natural Balance another try with a different formula. They make more than just duck – actually we discovered my one dog had an intolerance to duck so that’s why we put him on their Lamb Meal & Brown Rice limited ingredient food and his rash and allergy symptoms disappeared. Just a suggestion as this food did wonders for us.


----------



## DeloresJay (Feb 24, 2012)

My 15 month old Akita, Kiowah, has severe food and environmental allergies. My holistic vet suggested the Science Diet Z/D as well. I did my own research and am now feeding Back to Basics Pork Formula combined with California Natural Lamb Meal Formula and have finally had success with clearing up Ki's hot spots, itching and diarrhea. His allergies include PUMPKIN, EGG, BARLEY, CHICKEN, DUCK, RICE, TOMATO, BEEF, CORN, SWEET POTATO, BANANA, RABBIT AND SALMON. He is allergic to nearly every tree in our area, several grasses, PLUS 4 types of mold...severe flea allergy and ~~~try not to laugh out loud~~~ CATS! 

I also went through many foods, including raw, until I finally went to the previously mentioned veterinarian who did do the allergy testing. It was a simple blood test and she did it for both the food allergies as well as the environmental. Thank God for this test! It has helped us finally relieve this poor boy's misery. I hope this information helps you in some way.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe give this a try? It's limited ingredient and a good quality food! Take a look at the ingredients in case I missed something

Nature's Variety Instinct: Limited Ingredient Diet: Turkey Meal Formula for dogs | Nature's Variety


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

I picked up a bag of Nutrisca Lamb and Chickpea on a whim (because they were out of Natures Variety LID Turkey) and it has seemed to help! I notice the itching less and less! His ears are smelling less yeasty, and his stools are firm and they are much less frequent! Yay! Its only be a week and a half, but so far so good! Thanks for the thoughts and advice.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

That's great!

I've also read (I forget if it's been covered in this thread) that potatoes are a yeasty dogs worst enemy, so the Nutrisca is a great choice in that regard!


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

So good to hear you've found something that may be your solution . Good luck with future improvement! Your pup is absolutely adorable.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Amy, I haven't read thru all the replies... but I really like Wellness, and they have a new Limited Ingredient line. Might be worth checking out. Good luck.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad to read your pups doing well on the Nutrisca! I use Orijen and wellness core right now but that wont be good for your pup! I think you sold stick with the Nutrisca for now! Then play around with the other limited ingredient foods. As your doing , the best thing is to keep playing with the brands and try all types see which works best for you pup! Good Luck!
Oh do you give like wet for any part of the meal? I right now am useing Evangers, in the dogs evening meals, but was wondering if you do this at all?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad you found a kibble (Nutrisca) that may work! I have a 4 mo. old boxer who I think is sensitive to potatoes - his issue is very loose poo. He can't eat any of the "good" kibbles, all of which contain some form of potatoes. I tried TOTW (fish and lamb), Earthborn (chicken), and Natural Balance LID (duck and fish). I knew he couldn't be allergic to all the protein sources! I now have him on Holistic Select Lamb and Rice, and he's doing better (after being on 3 different nasty Royal Canin vet formulas!). Instinct also makes a couple of LID kibbles that don't have potatoes in them, but they're really expensive! Acana makes a Lamb and Apple that is also w/out potatoes and is a LID formula.


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

kvinmike123 said:


> Probiotics and digestive enzymes helps to balance the digestive system, boost the immune system, improve skin and coat condition, relieve gas, and reduce allergy symptoms. This formula contains Bromelain which is a natural antihistamine & anti-inflammatory. The powder can be easily added to food at each feeding.


Hi..I know what you just wrote has helped me totally changed my eating dilemma I had for decades so you don't have to convince it works for humans with Green Vibrance. I just don't know if it will help dogs...one because they are able to eat so much trash literally scrummaging and eating dead carcass, roadkill, etc so I imagine they have much better digestion system than humans. 

But if so, I hope I can use my probiotics for human consumption on my yorkie.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi, Jen. Sorry to hear about your pet.


----------



## 3 dog mom (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a dog with allergies and have tried a ton of different foods. Her problems were itching all over and yeasty ears and paws. Here are a couple that have helped her: Now grain free and is currently on Acana duck and pear and so far so good. I have a friend who has had success with Go salmon formula and Go duck formula. Hope this gives you some more options!


----------



## Steverts (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello,
I was googling "limited ingredient" dog foods and stumbled upon this thread. I've had similar problems with my great dane over the last 5 years. Here's what worked for him:
Lester has IBD. I went through 20-30 or more hi quality foods. Each one eventually or quickly cause horrible diarrhea. I finally found a limited ingredient food that he did great on for a few years. (Unfortunately, most of the limited ingredient foods have grains or potatoes). After a couple years on this food (Natural Balance potato and duck), Lester developed itchy stuff-mostly feet. It became quite bad, but I could not use raw food because I was traveling with him. I guessed the itchyness might be yeast-related and followed a yeast treatment on the Dr. Becker website (without the vinegar) and switched him to one of the only no grain, no potato foods I could find and travel with-Ziwipeak venison. I know you are avoiding raw, but this food is mostly meat, no grain at all and air dried, so it seems like kibble. Unfortunately, it can be quite expensive (be happy you don't have a dane). I would like to find some other foods to feed him, so i am always searching, but this diet and a week of the "yeast baths" cured him within a few weeks. It's worth trying...it might work for your ridgeback. 
BTW, if you have discovered any other foods that have worked for you during your search, please let me/us know.
Regards,
Steve


----------

